

Developer & Community links are gone from MySQL.com web-site - lapusta
http://www.mysql.com/

======
tewks
Casually browsing around the site, I'm having a difficult time figuring out
how to download MySQL for free...

edit: <http://mysql.org> redirects to <http://dev.mysql.com>.

They've completely segmented the navigation between the commercial and
developer sections of the site.

~~~
flatline
There's a "Downloads" tab right there at the top, I'm assuming that the
"Community Server" is the free version, no? I haven't set up MySQL in years so
I don't know what the site looked like before this but I wouldn't exactly
classify it as hard to find...

~~~
tewks
There is no Downloads tab on <http://www.mysql.com>, what the parent
submitted.

~~~
flatline
I see - posted link, no download tab; parent link, download tab...so,
dev.mysql.com has a link, and www.mysql.com does not. I can see a case for
them pushing the commercial product, but they haven't buried the free version
just yet.

------
jonknee
Oracle scores a few points for ruthless efficiency. No more Sun.com and no
obvious way to download MySQL for free in just a couple of days. PostgreSQL is
going to blow up.

~~~
ks
At least they have kept good old <http://java.sun.com/>

~~~
ecyrb
I was browsing the Java API docs a few days ago when I noticed that the
shortcut icon (left of the URL in firefox) had changed from a steaming mug, to
a white O on a red background.

That's when it really hit me.

(Though I think Oracle have changed the icon back since.)

------
bcl
Much easier to just go to <http://askmonty.org/wiki/index.php/MariaDB>

:)

------
lapusta
Maybe it's the first step of integrating mysql.com into Oracle's web-site and
developer site into OTN as they are doing with sun.com now.

They promised MySQL will be a separate division inside company, but said
nothing about the site AFAIR.

------
coverband
MySQL web site has always been horrible for navigation and community version
download purposes. This is nothing new -- the site and the steps to download
look pretty much the same as before Oracle.

------
regularfry
I panicked slightly when I noticed that there were no documentation links
visible. Luckily they're all still there at <http://dev.mysql.com>.

------
drawkbox
It has that Oracle enterprisey lock-in feel now, move along to Postgres and
mongoDB which I did. I am really loving mongodb for most stuff and Postgres
for ad-hoc, searching needs.

------
akadien
If Java becomes assimilated into the Borgacle, then how does the ease and
openness of developing for, oh, say, Android change? Are others seeing a less
open future or am I paranoid?

~~~
ShabbyDoo
Android only uses Java as a specification, so you're safe there. More
generally, I think there are a lot of big players who are willing to spend a
lot of money to keep Java free and open. IBM is the most likely savior should
the world need one.

From a game theory standpoint, Oracle knows this. So, they're not likely to do
anything too greedy.

------
volida
They could put a link to this phrase they have on the top of the site "The
world's most popular open source database", similarly to how they are linking
to Sun servers.

------
grk
The downloads are at <http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/5.1.html>

